# Ever Keep in Touch With An Ex Lover Even Though You Are Happily Married?



## AngelaGM (Nov 30, 2006)

I still keep in touch with an ex lover although I am happily married. My husband is aware I do. I have known this other man since 1994 and we were friends for years before we became sexually involved. AND it's not Jeff! LOL.. Did I mention my ex lover was 22 years older than me?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 30, 2006)

Nope, i've never kept in touch with mine. They don't live around me but even if they did, I wouldn't. If it was the other way around, Chris keeping in touch with his exes...then it would make me uncomfortable and i'm sure it would be the same for him.

But if you and your man are fine with it then that's cool.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 30, 2006)

I knew you'd be the first to write BTW did I mention the sex with my ex was soooooooooooo HOT.... I can remember it to this day??

We talk on the phone a couple of times a month but we have not seen each other in 4 years..


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 30, 2006)

I have to because we have a child together, although he only comes around about twice a year or so and I have a restraining order on him so we can only communicate through email instead of face to face! He can't come within a mile of my home and we have to meet to drop off/pick up my son at the police station! (Yeah, it was bad)! Anyway, he was my only other relationship other than my hubby, besides guys I dated for like a month, but they don't count! And I'd hardly even call him an ex lover, more like an ex-blob of crap!! My hubby's ex emailed him out of the blue the other day because she didn't know he was married and said she'd been thinking about him alot lately!!:add_shit: :box: :thefinger: :idiot: :bringiton:  He told her he was married and that was that! I normally wouldn't mind ex's but she hurt him and his family pretty badly, so it bothered me!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 30, 2006)

I am so sorry you had such a bad relationship with your child's father.....


----------



## rlise (Nov 30, 2006)

i would like too , but i know my bf wouldnt be cool w/ it , plus he doesnt do it to me, so ya know!


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 30, 2006)

I liked all your little emotions there. Made me laugh. And "ex-blob of crap" that funny:rotfl:

I've only been with my hubby...so no Ex to talk about.


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes,an ex of mine is one of my best friends. My husband is fine with it, otherwise it couldn't happen. But this guy is far more than an ex: he's my oldest friend(I'm a year older than he is)and we've been friends since early childhood, throughout puberty, throughout adolescence, early adulthood, etc.So we know each other really well--we dated less than a year--and romance was never the important part of our relationship anyway. Our friendship was always the most important thing, and still is.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 1, 2006)

:10: Yes I have and be very careful babe---don't go into problems with your current relationship with him --you might find some unresolved feelings there? Turn it around--how would you feel? Perye:10:


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 1, 2006)

i sorta keep in touch with my ex-husband, but my husband isn't very happy about it. We exchange occasional e-mails throughout the year, and he always calls me on my b-day (so i feel obligated to call him on his).

I think he still wants me back though, so i never initiate contact with him myself.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

My husband does not understand why I keep in touch with him, before we were even friends he was my boss.So we have alot of history.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 3, 2006)

no i dont.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 3, 2006)

Mine died of cancer 2 months ago. I didn't keep in touch that much and now I feel kinda bad. My partner still stayes in touch with one of his. Personally I can't stand him, not because I'm jealous, but he is a blown out drunk. Every once in awhile, he calls wanting money. Last time he called he wanted $ 500. Bill didn't give it to him, but he felt bad after he told him no. He said it was to keep from getting kicked out of his house, but I know he just wanted it to party with.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that. If you need to talk about it, please PM me.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I've tried to keep in touch with mine, just because I hate to lose a friend over a breakup. It hasn't always worked, but John could really care less because he knows I'm 100% devoted to him... Okay, 99.9%, but the other 0.1% is to a celebrity I'll never have a chance with LMAO!


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 7, 2006)

My ex-bf (not exactly an ex-lover, since I waited for marriage, but we were in a serious relationship) and I still email each other occasionally, like once every 6-12 months, even after we both got engaged and married. I had actually given up on emailing him recently, since it had been over a year since I heard from him, but just a few weeks ago he emailed me out of the blue to say he and his wife were pregnant! So I sent him a quick congrats and a little update about our lives. So we just send the occasional email with major news, kind of like a Christmas letter, lol -- just mentioning things like new jobs, pets, babies, houses, etc., but nothing too personal.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 7, 2006)

For some reason whenever I run into David (my ex) I am smacked with a WHAT THE **** DID I EVER SEE IN YOU question. I also bring it up in a conversation with my Bf so that its not a big deal. But i would never out of the blue contact an ex.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 7, 2006)

No, don't care to. They were ********s, and I don't care to speak to any of them.


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 7, 2006)

I wouldn't necessarily call them ex- lovers.. but no I don't keep in contact with any of them..


----------



## David (Dec 8, 2006)

I keep in touch with my ex wife just because of our son. My current girlfriend is fine with it. She knows how it is because she and her ex have kids also.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

nope!


----------



## han (Dec 9, 2006)

no i dont i have tried to remain friends in the past but they always want sex so NO i dont speak to none of my ex


----------

